

Reward-Seeking Might Make You An Entrepreneur, Or a Psychopath? - contagionhealth
http://www.vitabeat.com/7200/psychopaths-brains-may-focus-solely-reward

======
zephyrfalcon
One could argue that there is some overlap there, considering the stunts some
businesses pull to make a buck... =/

